# Corner Bead for Drywall?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can either get the Corner bead that has the tape on it, which works for quick jobs, or get the metal bead that you will have to secure in place with nails. I used USG Flexmetal tape when I did the neighbor's kitchen cubby, which works real good, and cuts with a standard pair of Fiskar Shears.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

sandyman720 said:


> What do you all attach corner bead with? Nails? what size?
> 
> how often to do use the nails on each piece? every how many feet?


Metal corner bead: use blued *drywall nails*. You can find blued DRYWALL NAILS at any home improvement store.
Hammering: Light taps, so as not to oversink or the nails or miss and damage the metal corner bead.

Vinyl corner bead: Use spray adhesive.

Just so you know: there is a fine method to attaching metal corner bead using nails....


----------



## JFD140 (Aug 6, 2007)

Corner beading can make or break the look of your home. You can take a wall that is 3/4" of an inch out of plumb on the end and make it look level if you know what you are doing.

Anyway, as far as installing metal corner bead. You have many options. You can use spray adhesive (only extremely good ones for metal, like trim-tek which will run you 15 dollars a can)

You can also use finish nails, drywall nails, or crown staples. The easiest way to nail it is with a crown stapler, but im guessing you do not own one.

The best bet for a newbie on metal corner bead is getting a corner bead tool.

http://www.toolfetch.com/Category/D...tm_campaign=toolfetch&cm_ite=corner bead tool

they sell a cheaper one at home depot, does the same thing. It basically punches in the sides of the bead holding it in place at a decently perfect fit. Unfortunately the use of this tool requires your corners to be pretty decent as far as being plumb goes.

Dont get the tape on crap, it will never hold as well over time as other methods. And vinyl is glued on almost always.


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

I've found that this tool is only good for tacking the bead up so you can go back and nail it in properly... as this only crimps the bead into the drywall, a good bump or dent while moving funiture and the bead will just crack and come off if it's not secured to the studs...


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Metal corner bead: use blued *drywall nails*. You can find blued DRYWALL NAILS at any home improvement store.
> Hammering: Light taps, so as not to oversink or the nails or miss and damage the metal corner bead.
> 
> Vinyl corner bead: Use spray adhesive.
> ...


 *You can also use finish nails*:thumbdown: *crown staples:thumbdown: Sorry not tyring to start a fight but any fastener with a smooth shank is just going to pull out in no time.*


----------



## JFD140 (Aug 6, 2007)

staples arent going to pull out of wood easily unless it is done forcibly. Finish nails wont either.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Darylh said:


> *You can also use finish nails*:thumbdown: *crown staples:thumbdown: Sorry not tyring to start a fight but any fastener with a smooth shank is just going to pull out in no time.*


Normally, the only drywall nails we use are threaded - ring shank type. We have used the home improvement version drywall nails for corner bead and have never had a problem. There is corner bead that we installed 20 years ago in condos and homes that hasn't budged - even when we used smooth drywall nails.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

I have repaired many beads in my time and most of the time they had smooth shank nails so its a mistery to me then. I stand corrected.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I like to use a pneumatic narrow crown stapler...way fast, secure and it doesn't tweak the corner when installing. As for removing...it's a PITA.


----------



## MudGirl (Oct 10, 2007)

If using the nails. If using more than one piece per corner put the longer piece up top, the shorter one on the bottom. Easier to coat and hide the seam. Start with the top, one on each side and then every 16-18" down. Place the nails next to each other, don't zig-zag them down to avoid bulging of the bead. Be gentle.


----------

